# JD 4030 help - loss of pto power



## cliffnotemechanic (Dec 14, 2018)

Recently purchased a JD 4030. Tractor is rated 80.33 pto hp. Hooked to Penta 5030 feed mixer that is rated for a 55-80 hp tractor. My 4030 lugs down while mixing and does not have the pto power to turn single vertical screw of mixer and operate hydraulic flow from scv to conveyer chain for feedout. This tractor should easily have enough HP to operate mixer, looking for help trouble shooting what my issue might be? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

My presumption is it is a diesel. A 4030 John Deere in sound mechanical condition is very dependent on properly adjusted valves and clean fuel filters in order to make rated power.

Did you have the tractor dyno tested before purchase so you know it is a 40 plus year old unit still making rated power? My experience with the 4010 through 4030 John Deere models is once the engine has over 7,000 hours the power is generally half the rated level. These were built and operated in an era when engine lubricants were no where the quality of today's products so usually have significant engine wear, and they were designed to run on a higher specific gravity rated diesel than we can get today, so suffer 20% power loss from the new thinner fuel with less BTU's.


----------



## cliffnotemechanic (Dec 14, 2018)

It is a diesel. Tractor was not dyno tested prior to purchase. All filters have been changed and rebuilt fuel injector (had small leak at stem). Previous owner had john deere dealer do significant work to transmission. Considering doing dyno test now to see how far off the mark it is. Anything in your experience you can do to regain power?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Once you have dyno results you will be in a place to troubleshoot if it is low on power. The mechanic will know from the color of the exhaust under load during the dyno test what the next steps should be.


----------

